# Looking for a backpack stove.



## Ranger Psych (Jun 1, 2014)

Right now the current front runners are:

MSR Whisperlite
MSR XGK EX
MSR Dragonfly

Liquid fuel is non-negotiable, I despise dealing with canisters. Being able to run diesel is a necessity as well, since we're pretty much a single fuel solution family. Weight is a consideration since if I can skimp on some ounces it'll help in the long run.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm fairly sure the Whisperlites aren't supposed to burn diesel. Between the XGK and Dragonfly, the XGK is geared more towards cooking just for yourself while the Dragonfly is aimed a bit more at you plus the familia.

You may also want to take a look at the Primus OmniLite TI and Omnifuel.

Admittedly, this is mostly academic to me - I've used a Jetboil for the past 10 years. I just remember diesel burning dirty as fuck in my old MSR stove back in the day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 1, 2014)

Only issue with this is if there are no sticks available:
http://www.biolitestove.com/products/campstove/


----------



## Centermass (Jun 1, 2014)

I've had the MSR XGK for at least the last 30 years and it hasn't missed a beat when called on. Differences being the stove module itself is a little different along with the fuel adapter for the bottle has been updated. One thing I don't care for is the new Pump Shaft is made of something other than steel (Plastic, phenolic resin or such)

Another thing I just read different about the EX model is now all you have to do to clean the jets is shake it. That's about the only bitch I ever had about mine. It was cleaning the jets after running some crappy fuel for an extended period. Was to be expected, but even so. Regardless, stove maintenance on either XGK is stupid easy.

For different fuels, all you have to do is change the jets. It should come with 2. Takes all of 5 minutes max.


----------



## medicchick (Jun 1, 2014)

ThunderHorse said:


> Only issue with this is if there are no sticks available:
> http://www.biolitestove.com/products/campstove/


We live in the desert, wood can be _very _hard to find.   There also is no point in having a USB charger as we do not have smartphones and the whole point is to get away from the internet and whatnot.  It also needs to be able to handle a pot/pan large enough for when all 3 of us are camping at once.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 1, 2014)

Not to mention that the Biolite also doesn't put out enough amperage to effective charge the few electronics we DO carry in the woods, ie GPS, or commo.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 1, 2014)

The biolite is quite minimalist.  I live in the desert as well…there is wood out there.  Just a suggestion as someone was asking.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 1, 2014)

If I want to burn sticks, I'll dig a dakota fire hole and not pack a bunch of dead weight to support it. The tech side is useless for my purposes, so it's a moot point.


----------



## Queeg (Jun 1, 2014)

The Whisperlite _Internationale _is supposed to be a mulit-fuel stove and should be able to run diesel.


----------



## RetPara (Jun 2, 2014)

MSR.   Been relying on them for decades....  Economical on the fuel side so you don't have to carry a lot extra.


----------



## Brill (Jun 2, 2014)

PaulD said:


> The Whisperlite _Internationale _is supposed to be a mulit-fuel stove and should be able to run diesel.



Don't know about diesel but it damn sure does very well on crappy unleaded gas found in Central Asia. I've used mine for 10 years now all over the world without any problems.

A bit heavy so I have been researching Trangia burners.
http://www.trangia.se/english/2937.faq.html


----------



## Barbarian (Jun 10, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Right now the current front runners are:
> 
> MSR Whisperlite
> MSR XGK EX
> ...



I've got a Dragonfly. At over a pound, it's heavy, as well as being loud as hell. I've only taken it backpacking a couple times , though I have experimented a lot with it in various settings. It burns gasoline, kerosene, and diesel very well, as well as coleman fuel. The fuel pump is mostly plastic, but is surprisingly reliable. It does requires the occasional lube. I don't know how well the plastic fuel pump holds up in extreme cold weather, as we don't have any here, in KY, for me to test it out in. 

My only real gripe, is that the pot supports are not spaced correctly to support a canteen cup (and that's because they were designed to support pots, not canteen cups.) Hope this helps.


----------



## usmcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

The Wisperlight is an awesome stove. My pump crapped out recently and I bought a replacement pump that pump would not turn off so it went back and I my first canister stove, a jet boil.  Mine is the international, I've never burned anything but Coleman fuel or unleaded but it is supposed to but it all.

The *Marine JP8 XGK™ Combat Stove Combo *NEW* in package *looks like the right stove for you:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marine-JP8-...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e80388dc


----------

